# ADT system looking for a phone line



## jacobc (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello,

We have an ADT security box that's set up to beep when the front door is opened, but it's not connected to an actual phone line. In fact, there is no landline, and we are not subscribed to ADT security.

This was fine for many years, but then a couple weeks ago, the ADT box started beeping every half-hour or so. When that would happen, the signal to our DSL would cut out also. A technician from the DSL provider came out and said the ADT was looking for a phone signal and beeping because it couldn't find one. It was interrupting the DSL at that point too.

If the ADT is turned off, there is no beeping, and the DSL doesn't get interrupted. But of course, the security system then doesn't beep when the door is opened, so there is no deterrent for someone breaking in. I called ADT, and they said what happened is the system finally realized (after many years) that there is no phone line and is now looking for it. The only options they gave are (1) turn it off, or (2) subscribe to the actual service.

I'm wondering, is there a third options? That is, is there a way to make it like before, where it's turned on and responds to the front door, but doesn't try to look for a phone line? How could we do this?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 14, 2016)

Since so many households have cut the cord, there probably is a solution. I imagine there's a way to program the alarm to look for a cell phone. That may require a new part, like a transmitter or bluetooth somethingorother. Or something that may spoof the landline, like some kind of resistor in the phone line.


----------



## Blue Jay (Aug 14, 2016)

It is looking for a DC voltage on the phone line and not finding it. To eliminate it from cutting off the DSL you will need to get it out of the circuit.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 15, 2016)

Disconnect the ADT box from the DSL line.  Security systems are designed to take over the phone line.  This was to allow the security system to dial out if a burglar came into the house and took the phone off-hook to prevent an outbound call the monitoring service.  DSL runs over the same twisted pairs as POTS (plain old telephone service).

ADT isn't going to be much help since you aren't paying them a monthly fee.  Maybe you could make the security system think there is a phone connected to it by using a phone adapter like a Vonage box to the system.    If you subscribed to monitoring service they have wireless adapters to replace the landline phones.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 16, 2016)

Disconnecting the phone line from the security system will eliminate the dsl being cut off. You will need to find another solution to the beeping. Perhaps an alarm installer familiar with your system can reprogram it.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 16, 2016)

I Googled your question and found this board.  It isn't promising.

http://www.doityourself.com/forum/e...-how-stop-adt-unmonitored-system-beeping.html


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2016)

You can make an intercom out of two old land lines and a 9 volt battery, there might be a cheat there.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-Intercom-From-a-Pair-of-Old-Corded-Phones/


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 16, 2016)

YES, there is a great option I have recommended and seen in action.  There is a new generation of home security systems that is far cheaper than ADT (rip off) and just as effective.  

One is SimpliSafe  ...  it uses Internet connectivity and costs about $15 a month.  YOU set it up (easy) and can take it with you if you move.  Trash that ADT nonsense and pay less.

http://simplisafe.com/security?gcli...medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_champion=Yes


----------

